# Salt Creek Hunting Club



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone heard of this hunting club or who runs it ?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

It's the Rigby Ranch that you see as you drive over the divide road.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking for info on some other property other than the Rigby Ranch and their Idaho place but I think I know where to start now.
Thanks Guys.


----------



## davidfooter (Jan 17, 2012)

I have been to the one in Idaho, there is also a cool place for the kids nearby called Heise Hot Springs or something like that. Idaho was one of my last stops before settling down in one of many Salt Lake City hotels for a month or two until I can find the right place. The two states really are a lot alike. Utah and Idaho that is.


----------

